# A la rusa favorita de burbuja, Liu Sivaya, se la folla el betazo de Rubén Gisbert XD



## Charo afgana (28 Mar 2022)

Se han ido juntos a Rusia, (no sé muy bien a qué),

por lo que se ve en el primer vídeo ella es una pesada tocapelotas,

y el un pedante repelente.


----------



## f700b (28 Mar 2022)

No melafo, es un palo de escoba.


----------



## _LoKy_ (28 Mar 2022)

Les deseo todo lo mejor, de corazón


----------



## mxmanu (28 Mar 2022)

Pues bien que hace, yo también me la follaba si se me pusiera a tiro


----------



## manottas (28 Mar 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Se han ido juntos a Rusia, (no sé muy bien a qué),
> 
> por lo que se ve en el primer vídeo ella es una pesada tocapelotas,
> 
> y el un pedante repelente.



Parece que busca la paguita de topo de RT en España.

Una defensa tan vehemente y visceral de alguien que se autodenomina como un democrata liberal de un acto de fuerza de un pais por parte de un psicopata expansionista que esta arrasando, metiendose y controlando en todas las ex-republicas sovieticas solo puede ser que te paga alguien.

Ahora vamos a ver un plurirreportaje ruso en español de estos dos atraves de las plataformas de streaming.

Aunque no oscreais que hay mucha pasta detras de los youtubers/twitcheros que van de "independientes"


----------



## manottas (28 Mar 2022)

Necesita traductora...


----------



## polaris-hell (28 Mar 2022)

Se ha puesto los mismos dientes que Jim Carrey en "La Máscara"


----------



## Furymundo (28 Mar 2022)

habra amour entre esos 2 ? 

hacen buena pareja.  

una bicho raro y un betilla


----------



## Charo afgana (28 Mar 2022)

manottas dijo:


> Necesita traductora...



En el 10:38 el dice eso de que necesitaba traductora y ella responde burlándose...

"Siiii...traductora, dice"


----------



## asiqué (28 Mar 2022)

prefiero esta barbie rusa


----------



## Truki (28 Mar 2022)

Pues tienen la idea de ir a Ucrania, no sé yo si será buena idea .


----------



## chemarin (28 Mar 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Se han ido juntos a Rusia, (no sé muy bien a qué),
> 
> por lo que se ve en el primer vídeo ella es una pesada tocapelotas,
> 
> y el un pedante repelente.



Juraría que ella es lesbiana.


----------



## Mephistos (28 Mar 2022)

A éste le hicieron una pintada de "Vete a Rusia" en su casa hace unos días. Pues anda que ha tardado...


----------



## Sr.Mojón (28 Mar 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> prefiero esta barbie rusa
> Ver archivo adjunto 1003096
> Ver archivo adjunto 1003097
> Ver archivo adjunto 1003098
> ...



Muertos. Definitivamente


----------



## Dourai (28 Mar 2022)

¿Por qué para ir a San Petersburgo se bajan en Helsinki y luego cogen un tren? ¿Para darle romanticismo?

¿No saben que con Turkish Airlines hacen escala en Estambul y llegan en avión como antes de la guerra sin hacer el aventurero?

Vaya geopolíticos de mierda.


----------



## Woden (28 Mar 2022)

Gisbert es un pedante insoportable, un bambino terribille de los cojones. Aunque tenga razón en lo que diga es superior a mí, me da urticaria y no puedo ver un vídeo suyo.


----------



## Charo afgana (28 Mar 2022)

chemarin dijo:


> Juraría que ella es lesbiana.



Yo tampoco la veo muy femenina.


----------



## Woden (28 Mar 2022)

Esas cosas no ecsisten en Rusia


----------



## Davide1976 (28 Mar 2022)

Yo le comía el coño


----------



## eL PERRO (28 Mar 2022)

Es la primera vez en mi vida que oigo nombrar a esa ramera subnormal. Pero es un descojone comprobar que tiene ADN de SAPO


----------



## M4rk (28 Mar 2022)

Davide1976 dijo:


> Yo le comía el coño


----------



## CuervoDrogado (28 Mar 2022)

Solo maricones como vosotros no lo harian


----------



## cuenta cuento (v2) (28 Mar 2022)

¿Se fue a por oro? tiene pinta de espía ruso


----------



## Dj Puesto (28 Mar 2022)

estuve intimando con una que era muy parecida, la misma mirada de ojos saltones, lo único positivo era ver esos ojos cuando estaba de rodillas.


----------



## eL PERRO (28 Mar 2022)

Jjoder chaval que puto asco de cara de SAPO DE MARTE. No le voy al play ni con su puto ojo del culo. A los mostruos no mirar


----------



## Guaguei (28 Mar 2022)

tiene que poner unas caras alucinantes la luisi, menudo betazo o lo que sea, mas a webo no se puede yener


----------



## Poseidón (28 Mar 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> Es la primera vez en mi vida que oigo nombrar a esa ramera subnormal. Pero es un descojone comprobar que tiene ADN de SAPO



Al Ruben te lo follabas eh piraton!


----------



## Sergey Vodka (28 Mar 2022)

Hay rusas más macizas que ésta.

Pero mejor follarse a una rusa que a un orco de MordorSpain ...


----------



## Charo afgana (28 Mar 2022)

Visitas, simplemente eso,

hacen el paripé de que han ido a la guerra y van a informar de primera mano,

aunque después estén en la frontera y se dediquen a preguntar a cuatro charos.


----------



## DarkNight (28 Mar 2022)

Ella no es guapa. Y esta muy flaca


----------



## Fauna iberica (28 Mar 2022)

Vaya banda de asquerosas verduleras estáis hechas.
Niños ratas comentando y haciéndose pajas mentales con historietas propias de una revista de cotilleo.
Iros a cagar mamones.


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (28 Mar 2022)

Se ve quien lleva las riendas ahi.

PLAN
CHA
BRA
GAS


----------



## FatalFary (28 Mar 2022)

Dourai dijo:


> ¿Por qué para ir a San Petersburgo se bajan en Helsinki y luego cogen un tren? ¿Para darle romanticismo?
> 
> ¿No saben que con Turkish Airlines hacen escala en Estambul y llegan en avión como antes de la guerra sin hacer el aventurero?
> 
> Vaya geopolíticos de mierda.



El tío en el último (o penúltimo, yo qué sé) vídeo dice que los vuelos de Turkish Airlines ahora solo salen desde Turquía.


----------



## Dourai (28 Mar 2022)

FatalFary dijo:


> El tío en el último (o penúltimo, yo qué sé) vídeo dice que los vuelos de Turkish Airlines ahora solo salen desde Turquía.



Madrid-Estambul, escala Estambul-San Petersburgo.

Antes de la guerra era igual, aunque yo siempre he ido en Lufthansa (escala en Frankfürt). O en el vuelo directo Barcelona-San Petersburgo de Vueling. Eso sí que ya no se puede.


----------



## venturk (28 Mar 2022)

Creo que Rubén es gay. Así q los tiros no van por ahí.


----------



## Europeo Despierto (28 Mar 2022)

La mayoría diría ya, sean de derechas o de izquierdas, ahí no hay diferencia. En España por eso tenemos lo que tenemos


----------



## Chano-El-Cojo (28 Mar 2022)

Te imaginas que se mete en Ucrania y no le dejan irse luego por ser hombre?


----------



## Poseidón (28 Mar 2022)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> Se ve quien lleva las riendas ahi.
> 
> PLAN
> CHA
> ...



Es bastante simpatico como lo putea todo el rato. En un momento ella le dice "en el bus me dejan subir a las mascotas" y él se queda mirando con cara de decir "jodida loca, donde me he metido".

Lo dicho, no tiene desperdicio y es evidente que ella se lo quiere follar.


----------



## Poseidón (28 Mar 2022)

venturk dijo:


> Creo que Rubén es gay. Así q los tiros no van por ahí.



@eL PERRO te lo dije. Tirale los trastos en el proximo directo.


----------



## cuasi-pepito (28 Mar 2022)

Me cae bien, esta potable teniendo en cuenta que tiene criterio propio y ha luchado por si visión...le ha estado dando caña a Podemos varios años.

Eso sí, como tipa en el día a día debe ser INAGUANTABLE.


----------



## Fiallo (28 Mar 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Se han ido juntos a Rusia, (no sé muy bien a qué),
> 
> por lo que se ve en el primer vídeo ella es una pesada tocapelotas,
> 
> y el un pedante repelente.



No conoces a la rusa bolivariana de Inna afinogenova de RT. Leyendanegrista, bolivariana y pro-cataluña.


----------



## Fiallo (28 Mar 2022)

manottas dijo:


> Parece que busca la paguita de topo de RT en España.
> 
> Una defensa tan vehemente y visceral de alguien que se autodenomina como un democrata liberal de un acto de fuerza de un pais por parte de un psicopata expansionista que esta arrasando, metiendose y controlando en todas las ex-republicas sovieticas solo puede ser que te paga alguien



Lo hace solo por el coño de la kremlinita, así de lamentacon es el españolito medio.


----------



## Ángel de Luz (28 Mar 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> prefiero esta barbie rusa
> Ver archivo adjunto 1003096
> Ver archivo adjunto 1003097
> Ver archivo adjunto 1003098
> ...



Muertos y enterrados. Estamos jodidos


----------



## Fiallo (28 Mar 2022)

Zhukov.


----------



## venturk (28 Mar 2022)

Poseidón dijo:


> @eL PERRO te lo dije. Tirale los trastos en el proximo directo.



Ademas, creo recordar que en una entrevista de hace unos días, con César Vidal, decía que se vino a España por un chico gallego y que debía seguir con el.


----------



## Charo afgana (28 Mar 2022)

Fiallo dijo:


> No conoces a la rusa bolivariana de Inna afinogenova de RT. Leyendanegrista, bolivariana y pro-cataluña.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1003391



Esa es más conocida entre la panchitada.


----------



## Soseki (28 Mar 2022)

Interesante viaje y situación… a ver cómo acaba


----------



## Cicciolino (28 Mar 2022)

No creo que el jilguerillo Gisbert tenga polla, sinceramente.

La tía lo llevará al lado como un bolso, o para espantar moscones.


----------



## regüeltodeajetes (28 Mar 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Se han ido juntos a Rusia, (no sé muy bien a qué),
> 
> por lo que se ve en el primer vídeo ella es una pesada tocapelotas,
> 
> y el un pedante repelente.



Oyoyoyyyyyy...qué bien se lo pasa Vd. de visillero.
Reconozca que ha subido el nivel respecto a lo que se traga en Sálvame. 
Estos "repelentes" están mejor formados que Belencita y JJ.


----------



## ransomraff (28 Mar 2022)

Finlandia, al lado justo de la guerra...

Bielorrusia esta a menos de 30 horas de coche, en dos días conduciendo ambos y parando a dormir lo haces, cruzas por tus medios y no haces el paria con una mochila, que tampoco se van a ir empotrados en una unidad rusa al frente.


----------



## Charo afgana (28 Mar 2022)

regüeltodeajetes dijo:


> Oyoyoyyyyyy...qué bien se lo pasa Vd. de visillero.
> Reconozca que ha subido el nivel respecto a lo que se traga en Sálvame.
> Estos "repelentes" están mejor formados que Belencita y JJ.



No veo la TV, gracias.


----------



## Furymundo (28 Mar 2022)

si quiero traductor contrato a un tio. 
no a una tia. 

si quiero una puta contrato a una tia
no a un tio

academia de la vida Gisbert.


----------



## Telemaco55 (28 Mar 2022)

Ella cansina,si es.


----------



## Intuitiva Feladora (28 Mar 2022)

Bueno, se comentan muchas cosas sobre que la prensa está silenciada en Rusia o que allí incluso la gente piensa que los ucranianos son los que han empezado la guerra. No está mal ir a comprobarlo.

Pero digo yo que qué más dará si hay un vídeo de ukros pegando tiros en las piernas a soldados rusos y la prensa aquí está callada cual sidosa ramera.


----------



## Furymundo (28 Mar 2022)

ha hecho bien en elegir finlandia en vez de Turquia como paso a Rusia

mucho mejor quedarse con los fineses a los PACOANATOLIOS
en caso de que las cosas saliesen mal.


----------



## Chano-El-Cojo (28 Mar 2022)

La mitad para YouTube.


----------



## M4rk (28 Mar 2022)

Poseidón dijo:


> es evidente que ella se lo quiere follar



conozco el perfil de esta tía contrastando con el perfil de Rubén... él también quiere, pero se hace de rogar. Ella juega, él no, pero se deja llevar por ella. Al final ella es la que controlará la relación e incluso si no llega a buen puerto la cosa, él es el que se quedará jodidísimo y ella de fiesta a los dos días.
Sus personalidades hacen que estas predicciones sean fáciles de hacer.


----------



## regüeltodeajetes (28 Mar 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> No veo la TV, gracias.



Pero el salseo yutubiano sí lo sigue.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (28 Mar 2022)

Es mas fea que un calcetin sudao.


----------



## Survivor101 (28 Mar 2022)

Si la tipa ya me caía regular tirando a mal (aún siendo de VOX), ahora me cae todavía peor. Aunque reconozco que hay que tener un estómago a prueba de bomba para aguantar a un subnor como Gisbert.


----------



## Cimbrel (28 Mar 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Se han ido juntos a Rusia, (no sé muy bien a qué),
> 
> por lo que se ve en el primer vídeo ella es una pesada tocapelotas,
> 
> y el un pedante repelente.


----------



## Teofrasto (28 Mar 2022)

Survivor101 dijo:


> Si la tipa ya me caía regular tirando a mal (aún siendo de VOX), ahora me cae todavía peor. Aunque reconozco que hay que tener un estómago a prueba de bomba para aguantar a un subnor como Gisbert.



Ella no es de vox, es pepera, en las últimas elecciones, las que ganó ayuso, fue apoderada del pepe


----------



## Survivor101 (28 Mar 2022)

Teofrasto dijo:


> Ella no es de vox, es pepera, en las últimas elecciones, las que ganó ayuso, fue apoderada del pepe



Vale, todavía me cae peor entonces.


----------



## Power Ranger en paro (28 Mar 2022)




----------



## Furymundo (28 Mar 2022)

M4rk dijo:


> conozco el perfil de esta tía contrastando con el perfil de Rubén... él también quiere, pero se hace de rogar. Ella juega, él no, pero se deja llevar por ella. Al final ella es la que controlará la relación e incluso si no llega a buen puerto la cosa, él es el que se quedará jodidísimo y ella de fiesta a los dos días.
> Sus personalidades hacen que estas predicciones sean fáciles de hacer.



brvtalerrimo y extrapolable esos 2 como pareja


----------



## Roark Junior (28 Mar 2022)

Pon alguna foto o enlace a ver si es verdad


----------



## Pocochochó (28 Mar 2022)

M4rk dijo:


> conozco el perfil de esta tía contrastando con el perfil de Rubén... él también quiere, pero se hace de rogar. Ella juega, él no, pero se deja llevar por ella. Al final ella es la que controlará la relación e incluso si no llega a buen puerto la cosa, él es el que se quedará jodidísimo y ella de fiesta a los dos días.
> Sus personalidades hacen que estas predicciones sean fáciles de hacer.



El psicoanalista de burbuja. Te llamas Gaona?


----------



## Honkytonk Man (28 Mar 2022)

Poseidón dijo:


> Es bastante simpatico como lo putea todo el rato. En un momento ella le dice "en el bus me dejan subir a las mascotas" y él se queda mirando con cara de decir "jodida loca, donde me he metido".
> 
> Lo dicho, no tiene desperdicio y es evidente que ella se lo quiere follar.



Si no se la folla es maricón perdido. Que podría ser, todo sea dicho.


----------



## Redwill (29 Mar 2022)

Pero el pedante no tiene mujer y hijos?


----------



## ashe (29 Mar 2022)

Woden dijo:


> Gisbert es un pedante insoportable, un bambino terribille de los cojones. Aunque tenga razón en lo que diga es superior a mí, me da urticaria y no puedo ver un vídeo suyo.



Solo es un pobre plageador de ideas cuyo maestro que dice que tuvo lo echó a patadas de su casa dicho por autenticos colaboradores de trevijano

En este caso el mierda vió que pudo crearse un pequeño nicho como si de una secta se tratase y de eso va viviendo, por supuesto con gente peor que él porque al final la telebasura es lo que es


----------



## Gotthard (29 Mar 2022)

Fiallo dijo:


> No conoces a la rusa bolivariana de Inna afinogenova de RT. Leyendanegrista, bolivariana y pro-cataluña.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1003391



Hostia, tiene la mirada de la Medusa. Pobre del que se la encuentre.


----------



## Fiallo (29 Mar 2022)

Teofrasto dijo:


> Ella no es de vox, es pepera, en las últimas elecciones, las que ganó ayuso, fue apoderada del pepe



Los vox son muy cercanos a los republicanos de Miami que son cubanos y venezolanos contrarios a los regímenes tercermundistas bolivarianos que Rusia apoya.


----------



## Furymundo (29 Mar 2022)

manottas dijo:


> e y visceral de alguien que se autodenomina como un democrata liberal de un acto de fuerza de un pais por parte de un* psicopata expansionista que esta arrasando, metiendose y controlando en todas las ex-republicas sovieticas* solo puede ser que te paga alguien.
> 
> Ahora vamos a ver un plurirreportaje ruso en español de estos do



estas hablando del pais al que representa tu avatar. ?


----------



## extremista999 (29 Mar 2022)

Para una chupeta puede estar bien.


----------



## NPI (29 Mar 2022)

manottas dijo:


> Parece que busca la paguita de topo de RT en España.
> 
> Una defensa tan vehemente y visceral de alguien que se autodenomina como un democrata liberal de un acto de fuerza de un pais por parte de un psicopata expansionista que esta arrasando, metiendose y controlando en todas las ex-republicas sovieticas solo puede ser que te paga alguien.
> 
> ...



@manottas


----------



## lascanteras723 (29 Mar 2022)

La rusa nos ha cogido el punto.


----------



## antiglobalista (29 Mar 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> prefiero esta barbie rusa
> Ver archivo adjunto 1003096
> Ver archivo adjunto 1003097
> Ver archivo adjunto 1003098
> ...





Se parece a una chavala de mi gimnasio.....


----------



## WN62 (29 Mar 2022)

Siguiendo los paso de Jabiertzo y la china pero en versión putinista.


----------



## Charo afgana (29 Mar 2022)

regüeltodeajetes dijo:


> Pero el salseo yutubiano sí lo sigue.



Sigo lo que me sale de las pelotas, algún problema?


----------



## imaginARIO (29 Mar 2022)

que fea está sin maquillar y con esas horribles gafas, aún así melafo.


----------



## Woden (29 Mar 2022)

Mas que eso yo diría que les mandamos al repelente niño Vicente.


----------



## Fabs (29 Mar 2022)

ashe dijo:


> Solo es un pobre plageador de ideas cuyo maestro que dice que tuvo lo echó a patadas de su casa dicho por autenticos colaboradores de trevijano
> 
> En este caso el mierda vió que pudo crearse un pequeño nicho como si de una secta se tratase y de eso va viviendo, por supuesto con gente peor que él porque al final la telebasura es lo que es



Bueno, lo de los "auténticos colaboradores" de Trevijano también tiene tela sobre como quedó su fundación y legado... con la secre muerta de risa como okupa ilegal en la mansión del señor.


----------



## Europeo Despierto (29 Mar 2022)

Gisbert también es betazo? Pero si tendrá más músculo que vosotros. Debéis estar todos mazados de gimnasio, porque si no


----------



## SerAntiguo (29 Mar 2022)




----------



## elCañonero (29 Mar 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> prefiero esta barbie rusa
> Ver archivo adjunto 1003096
> Ver archivo adjunto 1003097
> Ver archivo adjunto 1003098
> ...





Fiallo dijo:


> No conoces a la rusa bolivariana de Inna afinogenova de RT. Leyendanegrista, bolivariana y pro-cataluña.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1003391



Ves esta sí que está bien buena


----------



## quehablerafapaypal (29 Mar 2022)




----------



## Covid Bryant (29 Mar 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> Jjoder chaval que puto asco de cara de SAPO DE MARTE. No le voy al play ni con su puto ojo del culo. A los mostruos no mirar



El chaperro prefieres las pollas de viejos de elda


----------



## Escombridos (29 Mar 2022)

chemarin dijo:


> Juraría que ella es lesbiana.



El asco que dan al pensar que lo hacen solo por su propio beneficio, por unos likes, he visto a turistas por Disney menos contentos que estos personajes.


----------



## Charo afgana (29 Mar 2022)

Europeo Despierto dijo:


> Gisbert también es betazo? Pero si tendrá más músculo que vosotros. Debéis estar todos mazados de gimnasio, porque si no



Músculo?

    

Si tiene el cuellito de mi sobrina,
en un video que sale haciendo una broma a Roma Gallardo se ve grabado en manga corta de pie y de lejos,

es un cuerpo escombro de manual,

si para ti eso es estar mazado habría que verte.

Roma Gallardo si está fuerte (No homo).


----------



## El Lonchafinista (29 Mar 2022)

Es feilla para ser de europa del este.


----------



## regüeltodeajetes (29 Mar 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Sigo lo que me sale de las pelotas, algún problema?



Pues entonces permita que los demás haga lo mismo. Así de fácil.
Sus pelotas vs las pelotas de otros, señora catedrática.


----------



## Juanchufri (29 Mar 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Se han ido juntos a Rusia, (no sé muy bien a qué),
> 
> por lo que se ve en el primer vídeo ella es una pesada tocapelotas,
> 
> y el un pedante repelente.



Mira que no me parece fea, y seguro que tiene buen tipo, pero los ojos de loca y que no pare de hablar me echa para atrás, es que no se calla ni bajo el agua, pobre él.


----------



## ueee3 (29 Mar 2022)

No creo, él tenía pareja... Parece una relación comercial.


----------



## Charo afgana (29 Mar 2022)

regüeltodeajetes dijo:


> Pues entonces permita que los demás haga lo mismo. Así de fácil.
> Sus pelotas vs las pelotas de otros, señora catedrática.



Menuda tarada,

esos canales no son de salseo,

tanto el de Gisbert como el de la rusa son de crítica social/política,

pocas veces entran en el salseo,

simplemente es curiosa esta colaboración,

de si se la folla o no, ni puta idea, es solo por poner algo, ya que en burbuja esta chica es una especie de musa, (es solo humor),

eres fanboy de algunos de los ellos o simplemente eres así de subnomal?


----------



## canduterio de marte (29 Mar 2022)

Hacen buena pareja.

Me alegro por ellos. Aunque ella era pepera y él un abstencionario que ni sabía cómo funcionaba el sistema electoral contra el que protestaba.


----------



## Woden (29 Mar 2022)

Juanchufri dijo:


> Mira que no me parece fea, y seguro que tiene buen tipo, pero los ojos de loca y que no pare de hablar me echa para atrás, es que no se calla ni bajo el agua, pobre él.



Pues eso es bastante raro en las rusas. Que suelen ser mucho mas calladas que el producto nacional.


----------



## Europeo Despierto (29 Mar 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Músculo?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



es que comparando con Roma Gallardo, que esa mazadisimo.


----------



## Sesino6 (29 Mar 2022)

Guapa ella?
Es de clase B.
Tiene uno ojos de loca que no puede con ellos.
Para colmo es insoportable.

Con furia porcina.


----------



## aron01 (29 Mar 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Se han ido juntos a Rusia, (no sé muy bien a qué),
> 
> por lo que se ve en el primer vídeo ella es una pesada tocapelotas,
> 
> y el un pedante repelente.



En el minuto 11:11 lo deja muy claro de qué va el asunto de una manera subliminal. Aquí hay tema pero vamos.


----------



## Charo afgana (29 Mar 2022)

aron01 dijo:


> En el minuto 11:11 lo deja muy claro de qué va el asunto de una manera subliminal. Aquí hay tema pero vamos.



Yo creo que ya le ha lefado las gafas de azafata del "Un, dos, tres..."


----------



## aron01 (29 Mar 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Yo creo que ya le ha lefado las gafas de azafata del "Un, dos, tres..."



Podrían abrir una cuenta en Onlyfans y a follar como locos. Mientras una habla de política, el otro le da.


----------



## Akira. (29 Mar 2022)

Ambos insoportables, a ver si revientan los dos o con un poco de suerte les cae un misil.


----------



## manottas (29 Mar 2022)




----------



## .Kaikus (29 Mar 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Se han ido juntos a Rusia, (no sé muy bien a qué),
> 
> por lo que se ve en el primer vídeo ella es una pesada tocapelotas,
> 
> y el un pedante repelente.



Ese es el marido ???, se caso cuando estaba en la Universidad Complutense, sabes si se divorcio o tiene un matrimonio abierto de esos ???.


----------



## Charo afgana (29 Mar 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Ese es el marido ???, se caso cuando estaba en la Universidad Complutense, sabes si se divorcio o tiene un matrimonio abierto de esos ???.



Ni idea, pero en el vídeo la rusa parece meterle fichas al de la laca.


----------



## Dan Daly (29 Mar 2022)

Survivor101 dijo:


> Si la tipa ya me caía regular tirando a mal (aún siendo de VOX), ahora me cae todavía peor. Aunque reconozco que hay que tener un estómago a prueba de bomba para aguantar a un subnor como Gisbert.



Apoderada del PP en las elecciones a la Comunidad de Madrid, si no le importa.

Y los son un par de intragables.


----------



## ULTRAPACO (29 Mar 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> prefiero esta barbie rusa
> Ver archivo adjunto 1003096
> Ver archivo adjunto 1003097
> Ver archivo adjunto 1003098
> ...



*virgen santa*


----------



## ULTRAPACO (29 Mar 2022)

Veo a liusy con esas gafas y solo pienso en esto


----------



## Von Rudel (29 Mar 2022)

Yo me la petaba hasta que se me callera la polla


----------



## asiqué (29 Mar 2022)

Venga nueva tanda de mi rusa favorita!
Los que no habeis seguido mi hilo de chortis eslavas 10 no la conoceis…


----------



## El gostoso (29 Mar 2022)

Joder que MANGINANAZO jajajjajajajaj


----------



## El gostoso (29 Mar 2022)

Ya sabemos también del crecimiento de Youtube de la pedorra

Los trevijanistas tienen que estar escondidos debajo de la cama


----------



## El gostoso (29 Mar 2022)

Europeo Despierto dijo:


> Gisbert también es betazo? Pero si tendrá más músculo que vosotros. Debéis estar todos mazados de gimnasio, porque si no



Europeo mariconazo y mentiroso debería ser tu nick


----------



## Jorgito Rafael (29 Mar 2022)

En Hezpaña no hay democracia, pero defendere a Putin hasta el final de mis dias, ya que tiene razonesss para hacer lo que ha hecho.

Son unos grandes los memos del "rompe tu voto", el monguer de la escuela Trevijaner es la hostia.


----------



## quehablerafapaypal (29 Mar 2022)

ULTRAPACO dijo:


> Veo a liusy con esas gafas y solo pienso en esto





a parte con la cara de loca que tiene en todas las fotos y vídeos... debe de ser insoportable, pero una cosa no quita la otra.

Las locas son las mejores.


----------



## quehablerafapaypal (29 Mar 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> Venga nueva tanda de mi rusa favorita!
> Los que no habeis seguido mi hilo de chortis eslavas 10 no la conoceis…
> Ver archivo adjunto 1004280
> Ver archivo adjunto 1004281
> ...



buen aporte


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (29 Mar 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Yo tampoco la veo muy femenina.



Menos mal que los pro rusos del foro nos aseguran que todas son mujeres más femeninas en relación al pro medio mundial


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (29 Mar 2022)

Es infumable.


----------



## Kalikatres (29 Mar 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> prefiero esta barbie rusa
> Ver archivo adjunto 1003096
> Ver archivo adjunto 1003097
> Ver archivo adjunto 1003098
> ...



No sé Rick...de vista bien, pero hay panchitas cara machupichu que follan como diosas.
Qué elegiríais: Paja mirando la rubia o polvo a saco? si apagas la luz adios a la barbie.


----------



## asiqué (29 Mar 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> No sé Rick...de vista bien, pero hay panchitas cara machupichu que follan como diosas.
> Qué elegiríais: Paja mirando la rubia o polvo a saco? si apagas la luz adios a la barbie.



el problema es que a mi lo que mas me pone es la combinacion blanco y rosita.
Las panchas suele ser marron y negro.
Que no diria que no depende a que pancha, pero no me ponen.
Tambien podria ser algo mas morena sin problema eh?






























esta pobre tiene rasgos mas orientales, en algun sitio ponia que era Kazaja.
Ves? me sirve sin ser rusa


----------



## Tufo a Pies (29 Mar 2022)

Gisbert está casado.


----------



## Coronel BañosdeATOCHA (29 Mar 2022)

*MAQUILLAJE ON*





*MAQUILLAJE OFF














*


----------



## ueee3 (29 Mar 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Se han ido juntos a Rusia, (no sé muy bien a qué),
> 
> por lo que se ve en el primer vídeo ella es una pesada tocapelotas,
> 
> y el un pedante repelente.



La verdad es que en 9:13 o por ahí la tía, en coña creo, le llama romántico, y dice "este hombre me ha traído hasta aquí"... y está así todo el rato. Creo que no están juntos pero ella no para de lanzar puyas como que sí (o a lo mejor sí que lo están!). Mirad en 11:12 lo que dice ella: "tú puedes decir que estás enamorado de mí y vas a conocer a tu suegra".

Desde luego si no están juntos la tía se empeña en que parezca que sí.


----------



## El_Dioni (29 Mar 2022)

Coronel BañosdeATOCHA dijo:


> *MAQUILLAJE ON*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sigue estando mas buena que las orcos paticortas


----------



## BudSpencer (29 Mar 2022)

Coronel BañosdeATOCHA dijo:


> *MAQUILLAJE ON*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ueee3 (29 Mar 2022)

El_Dioni dijo:


> Siempre viene una ukra o r
> 
> 
> Sigue estando mas buena que las orcos paticortas



Yo no creo que todas las españolas sean "orcos paticortas", pero sí que hay un "subgénero" que es así, nada femeninas, nada arregladas, hablando a gritos, formando "un rebaño", que cuando las veo es para salir corriendo asustado.


----------



## BUAKAW BANCHAMEK (29 Mar 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Se han ido juntos a Rusia, (no sé muy bien a qué),
> 
> por lo que se ve en el primer vídeo ella es una pesada tocapelotas,
> 
> y el un pedante repelente.



Primera vez que oigo hablar de estos dos SUBNORMALES.


----------



## Tupper (29 Mar 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> prefiero esta barbie rusa
> Ver archivo adjunto 1003096
> Ver archivo adjunto 1003097
> Ver archivo adjunto 1003098
> ...



estoy casado, estoy casado, estoy casado, ...... ejtoy cazado.... buahhh! bruletova es brutal !!


----------



## Power Ranger en paro (29 Mar 2022)

A ver, tampoco sería raro que estuvieran juntos porque los dos son youtubers de una temática similar. Son compañeros de trabajo pero sin compartir oficina.


----------



## Furymundo (29 Mar 2022)

troleadle el directo


----------



## El_Dioni (29 Mar 2022)

Furymundo dijo:


> troleadle el directo



Hay que pagar para que salgan los mensajes en la pantalla,
hagamos colecta


----------



## Lammero (30 Mar 2022)

El turco-ibero con la turco-china

it's an anatolian affaire


----------



## quehablerafapaypal (3 Jun 2022)

"abellanoesguts: Este chico es conocido en Murcia por ser un activista de extrema izquierda que vendió la moto para irse a luchar a Donetsk allá por 2015"

"tristanbonaventura: ¡Así que así es como nacen las cebras! "


----------

